# Minimized apps and youtube



## blaze_bilal (Dec 6, 2011)

When i minimize my apps and go to the desktop... i click on the left side of the screen but nothing happens...? and internet explorer in metro style doesnt load youtube videos, i even installed adobe flash player 5 times already....please help


----------

